# Lachoween says Hello



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just joined and hope to find this group helpful. I love Halloween, it has always been my favorite holiday as it is the most fun.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile.

Nice Pictures


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome !


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome to the site, hope you like it here.

Do you have your own yard haunt or what?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes. This will be our fourth year doing a yard haunt, before then we did parties only as we didn't live in a neighborhood where we had trick or treaters. We love the yard haunt, it is such a thrill for us and the visitors. 

My favorite story is one of a girl in the neighborhood last year who repeatedly visited our yard before Halloween, sometimes we would torment her by screaming through the door or window. But at one point we heard her telling a friend she brought by that she was glad she had visited as then she wouldn't be scared on halloween. That worried us, but behold, on TOT she wouldn't approach our yard, she clung to Dad and cried. It was even light out as she came by. That only made us feel successfull, that and all the pictures people take and comments we get, not to mention all the neighbors on the street sit in their driveways to watch what goes on at our house!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

All cool, another Cincinnati haunter!!!! What part of town are you guys in, Im in Colerain. It looks like you definatly have the Halloween spirit, and your yard looks great! Its great to see more haunters in Cincinnati. Welcome to the site!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. There's no turning back now!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Lach..
you will hate this site..it has all kinds of disgusting pictures and dead corpses ..NOT you'll love it


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O & WELCOME


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Glad you found us.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, so you love halloween.. You have certainly came to the best place to share, look, and have everything Halloween. On this site you will find all of my Spooky Heros. Have fun and enjoy yourself! Oh and Welcome!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Lachoween.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Adam I - Thanks for the compliment on my pictures, hopefully they will be even better this year.

Tyler - I live in Eastgate, so at least we won't be competing for TOT's. Are there many other Cincinnati area Haunters on this site?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, it looks like there are 3 people in Cincinnati on this site, including us. I ran a search. There are a few really good yard haunters around here though, that should definatly be on this site.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Lachoween welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

